# Bennetston Hall, Derbyshire - Oct 2012



## PaulPowers (Oct 20, 2012)

Just a quick warning if you plan to visit this on, the floorboards are rotten in places and I'd recommend walking with a bit of care




> Built in the late Nineteenth Century by local doctor and property speculator Robert Ottiwell Gifford Bennett MD (1834 – 1902) the Hall was originally the home of the writer Mrs Coddington – Bennett himself is not known to have ever lived here.
> 
> Robert Bennett MD was a prominent local doctor who also gave his name to Buxton’s Bennett Street. Bennett was an ancestor of the Rev. J. Bennett, founder of the Methodist Society and associate of the Rev. John Wesley, founder of Wesleyan Methodism.
> 
> ...



I felt exposed walking up the 200 yard drive due to the main road being in clear view across the boating lake 

Once inside the floor was like walking on a sponge and on the ground floor I got the impression that I could fall through with each step, moving up the staircase the floor was much firmer under-foot












The building is imposing from the moment you walk up and this continues throughout the hall






Very little remains inside besides a few panels on the walls and the light fittings











In the Kitchen the floor has been completely removed






And the ballroom was not very impressive






And then it was onwards and upwards
















The police tape surrounds a large hole where it looks like someone has fallen through






Yeah I like portrait deal with it 











And I took some video and patched it together 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEfjiQ8CJiI[/ame]

Thanks for looking


----------



## totalgamesroom (Oct 20, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Didnt the really convincing CCTV sign put you off  Looks a good place though, nice one.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 20, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Didnt the really convincing CCTV sign put you off  Looks a good place though, nice one.



I was terrified


----------



## Bones out (Oct 20, 2012)

It always amuses me that tape you find sometimes, warning of impending dangers..

Its like you use enterprise to gain lawfull access often thrue needles, broken glass and skin destroying nettles etc only to be expected to be detered by that tape... 

Nice location there PP.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice report Paul it looks a really interesting site?


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 21, 2012)

cracking stuff Paul, looks a really good explore with danger thrown in !


----------

